

DevOps is Not a Synonym for Application Development - chwolfe
https://enterprisersproject.com/article/devops-not-synonym-application-development

======
collyw
Yet another buzzword. Somewhere between sysadmin and developer. In 11 years, I
have done a bit of everything, mainly database development, these days with a
Django front end. I can do a bit of JavaScript / HTML / CSS. I can configure a
web server, set up a linux box, compile install software. I have automated
tasks using Jenkins. Does that make me DevOps? Or am I still a dev?

~~~
leonidlm
Good point!

It makes you a fullstack developer for sure! :)

I think that a buzzword can be a nice way of communicating the expected
role/output between an employee and the employer.

When you advertise that you need a DevOps engineer, you are actually saying
that you need someone with a good knowledge of configuration management, cloud
operations, good coding skills, etc... (I noted only the tech skills, but the
same goes for cultural traits too).

As a "DevOps professional" I unfortunately see that this buzzword is currently
being overused. I hope that it is a temporary phase...

------
gjvc
devops is the new xslt

~~~
roryokane
In what way?

